# 60 CM MXL and STRADA OS for sale RBR



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Just a courtesy heads up, I'm currently selling 2 complete bikes on RBR. Although 2 are for sale, I'm only going to unload one. If one sells, the other one will be removed immediately. Prices are firm. 
John


----------

